# Welder question for someone.



## wildlfehrtsrgon (May 24, 2014)

Hey anyone who has knowledge of welders. I priced several welders at haborfreight today and was hoping somebody could tell me which one of these would be best for making a bowpress and just welding things in general. I would like to know not only what the cheapest one that would work would be but also the best one for overall welding stuff. If Im going to invest in a welder I would like to get the most versatile one or maybe the one that has the potential to do the best welding once I learn what Im doing. Im assuming its going to be a gas setup that I don't have listed here but from these options which would be good for building stuff, automotive work, etc... Thanks for any input.

70 AMP stick welder 40-70 amps AC 20% @70amps $79.99

80 AMP portable arc inverter 10-80 amps DC 35% @ 75 amps $149.99

90 AMP FLUX 60-120 amps AC 20% @ 90 amps $111.99
I believe the top 2 are stick welders while the 90 AMP is a wire welder.

240 VOLT tig/stick welder
130 AMP portable invertor 10-30 amps DC 40% @ 130 amps $209.99

Also a 170 AMP mig or flux welder but I didn't write down anymore info on this one DOH!!

Okay so out of these which one do you think would be the best bet and could you explain what the difference in the amps and %'s mean. I know the AC-DC is alternating and direct current, Like a house and car per say I assume? Ive also played with a wire welder before several times so I have a little experience with one of those, but I read somewhere that depending on the wire the welder comes with you might have to scrap the wire it comes with and get something better before you could even start a press project. Im trying to figure out if I should drop the coin on buying a DIY press or invest in the tools to build my own. I think the initial costs will be close to the same because of the amount of tooling I will need to buy, not setup at all for metal fab. Only wood working, remodeling home reno.. stuff. THANK YOU for any info.


----------



## ccriley6 (Dec 1, 2011)

the cheapo fluxcore mig works jus fine. i bought one a few years ago and does just a good of job as my dads hobart!
takes a little time to get used to but isnt very hard. The real upside to that is that ya can plug it into any 120v 20a outlet.
If $$$ was no option, and ya have 240v supply, id spring for a miller mig w/ gas.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

The DC reference in the specs is the Duty Cycle (how long you can run a bead before resting the machine)


----------



## wildlfehrtsrgon (May 24, 2014)

They also had an articulated vice that mounts to any flat surface via suction. NICE!! had 360 degree movement with a ball joint and 180 degree with a swivel in it. make an awesome bow vice with a jig built to softly hold a bow in the vice jaws.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

There's absolutely no way I'm trusting a "suction" vise to hold my bow!


----------



## redneck-archery (Jan 8, 2014)

the % you see is how long you can run your welder. example it says 20% = if you worked 100 minutes , you could weld for 20 minutes & the welder would have to rest the other 80%. if you look at that on the welders you will notice the higher the % the higher & better the welder. i currently have 2 welders both are lincoln. one is 110v & the other is 220v. i learned on the 110 & then upgraded to 220. i would highly recommend the 220v if it is in your budget. with the argon. i can weld exhaust on a truck & i can weld steel bumpers to trucks that cannot be tore off & believe me we have tried.lol. also there is a difference in the way the wire sparks. what i mean by this is some of the cheaper welders will start as soon as you touch your wire to the steel. my welder doesn't start until i squeeze the trigger , letting me put the wire were i want it before it starts welding. the 220v is hands down a way better welder but the 110v is more convenient. just depends on how thick of metal you will be using. also there is a huge difference in the price of the wire between flux-core(uses no argon & is messy as hell) and regular wire used with argon. i would personally use the argon. hope this helps. if i can help any more feel free to ask.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

I wouldn't get mig welder unless it was at least a 210 amp gas jobbie!


----------



## Wubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Get the mig welder and run a shielding gas.

stick welder is to slow and takes a lot more skill or expertise for lack of a better term.

THe 170 amp mig welder will weld whatever you need for a household purpose.


----------



## TargetShooter2 (Dec 10, 2010)

you need to answer a few questions first 

do you have 220 or just 110 to run a welder on .

if you have only 110 to work with i would tell you to look on your local craigslist /ebay etc... 
and look for a 110 unit 130 to 140 amp welder either Lincoln , miller ,Hobart and even a eastwood welder 
i wouldnt invest in any other brand , in most cases the welders above have very slight use and ran fluxcore most likely or 
a small bottle .

if you have 220 pwr and have the money start looking for anyone from the list above that start at 170 to 250 amps 
you should be able to find a good one at a good price . sometimes you can get the bottle in the deal .

Praxair can rent you a bottle if you cant find one on any sites for sale .

in time i would add a stick welder to your welders if you plain on welding any heavy plate steel .

i run these welders in my shop 
Hobart 220 250 amp beta mig 
lincoln 110 135 amp mig 
lincoln ac-dc 225 amp stick welder 
eastwood 200 amp ac-dc tig welder 
lincoln sa200 pipeliner


----------



## wildlfehrtsrgon (May 24, 2014)

As for the suction cup vise, who would trust a suction cup? The vise itself is perfect all you would have to do is have half an idea and bolt it to where ever you wanted it mounted or figure out a way to clamp it or whatever you want. When a very similar vise with exactly the same features sells for 119.99 and the one I mentioned was 16.99 IDK I thought most people reading this could get passed the suction cup problem and figure out how they wanted to mount it if they would want the vise. This is the DIY section. just throwin an idea out there. Thanks for your completely informationless comment to the orig. question of the thread. :thumbs_up :focus:


----------



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

I saw the vise you are talking about. I am not as handy as most on here, so for me it would be more trouble than its worth. Don't get discouraged. Many have offered suggestions to your welding questions. You are on the right track.


----------



## #40Fan (Apr 2, 2014)

Want a good welder that will make a noob look like he welds good (me)!? Get a Millermatic 211. Yes, kinda spendy, but if you plan to use it and expect stuff to last, it will be the best money you spent. Has a "Auto" feature that will determine the wire and temp setting right after you start laying your bead. As long as you keep the handle moving, you'll have a great weld. I put a guy behind mine that had never touched a mig welder and after two passes, you couldn't tell that he hadn't used one before.


----------



## Varmintwade (Jun 17, 2012)

Millermatic 185 with gas. Welds from 22 gauge to 3/8" in one pass. I have made duck blinds, archery targets, tomato plant cages, fireplace shovel, two row cultivator for my tractor, mower repairs, and many other things too many to mention. They are not cheap but it will be a lifelong investment you will not regret.


----------



## rob-c (Mar 9, 2010)

I just bought the 170 welder and I like it a lot 
It has a low duty cycle yes but that duty cycle is at max settings
I have a lot of welding experience and I don't see any thing wrong with the 170 for home use
I could see if you were going to make a living off of your welder but for a weekend warrior The 170 is fine
Here's some things to consider and some tips
1= do you have 220 set up for the 170 this will be a added expense 
If you do some tips
Buy the Hobart flux wire very good wire and I like not having to worry about shielding gas and makes the welder very portable
Instead of running constant beads I spot weld let off move tip and spot weld again basically your over lapping your spot welds this I found works well in keeping the 170 from over heating
Buy a tip cleaner the flux will fill up the tip end and the wire will not feed
Usually after a weld session I let cool down and clean no problems after cleaning
Last If you do go with a 220 amazon has a great deal on a 25foot welder extension cord , plug ends light to let you know it's got juice
Very cheap like 75 or 80 bucks


----------



## wildlfehrtsrgon (May 24, 2014)

I know what you mean by the over lapping tack welds, its easier to get a clean look like that too sometimes. My welding skills are nowhere near acceptable but I can melt steel together well enough to make a press and for now that's all Im looking to do. thanks for the replys everybody. Any other thoughts or info please throw it out there for us green horn welders who want to learn :wof:


----------



## nmubowyer (Feb 7, 2008)

I would get a lincoln buzz box before I would get anything from harbor freight


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

Not me! My 220v HF welder, that I found on sale for little over $100, has done really well for me. Two years (or so) and several rolls of wire later, it is working as it did the day I bought it. That little cheapo will get HOT, too. But, in all honesty, I don't have anything else to compare it to. If a bow press or etc. is the main concern, these welders are just fine...


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

nmubowyer said:


> I would get a lincoln buzz box before I would get anything from harbor freight


You and me both. I've used HF flux welders and they suck compared to a good flux welder and a good flux welder sucks compared to my Lincoln MIG welder.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

A MIG can be used with or without flux. Does any MIG welder suck? lol


----------



## Glenn58 (Mar 25, 2013)

It really boils down to how much you're going to use it, what material thickness you'll be welding and what you can afford.
I purchased a Lincoln 180 MIG a few years ago primarily to work on a project Jeep. I knew I wanted a 220V machine and the 180 fit the bill. You can't beat the clean welds you get with a quality gas MIG. I now have the components to build a press and will be using gas for sure.

If you just need a welder to build a press and other small projects, you can get away with the 90 amp HF MIG. You'll just have to spend some time cleaning up your welds.


----------



## nmubowyer (Feb 7, 2008)

dw'struth said:


> A MIG can be used with or without flux. Does any MIG welder suck? lol


No, quality wire feed welders are good. Those cheap hf welders may work fine but hf has a reputation as junk. A stick welder has less to go wrong and can be used for tig as well if you have a dc machine. Those 110 mig machines tend to run really cold and have a reputation for not holding well. If you don't have a welding background you may be better off paying someone who does.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

nmubowyer said:


> No, quality wire feed welders are good. Those cheap hf welders may work fine but hf has a reputation as junk. A stick welder has less to go wrong and can be used for tig as well if you have a dc machine. Those 110 mig machines tend to run really cold and have a reputation for not holding well. If you don't have a welding background you may be better off paying someone who does.


I agree, and I would bet my check that you know much more about it than I do. MIGs are easy to learn, and HF has a no questions return policy though it could turn into a hassle. For me, and I assume others, I wanted a MIG and nothing else, and a $600-$700 unit just couldn't be justified when a bow press was the main concern. I think a cheap unit is a wise way to find out if welding is even something that one wants to/can do. Like I said, I got my 220v on sale (about half) and have been lucky as far as it still working. The short gun cable is kind of a pain, but....meh. Would I like to have a Miller? Dang right! I missed out on one that my neighbor sold cheap and I was heart-broken! LOL Either way, and I mean that, I suggest that these guys considering buying a welder go for it. Buy whatever you are comfortable buying and play with it...


----------



## Cheese1 (Sep 6, 2009)

Get a lincoln 110v mig and set it up with flux core wire. You will be able to handle any hobbyist type of project with it. You can weld outside in the wind with it also. You don't have to get shielding gas, and flux core penetrates more. So at 110v you will be able to easily build a bow press etc..... I have had my Lincoln for a good 20 years now. Don't purchase no name junk welders.....it's a waste of time and money.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

I'm sorry, but that is just silly. My no-name welder has made 5 bow presses, made minor tractor repairs, motorcycle repairs, and etc. how can that possibly be a waste of time or money? Probably one of the best $150 I've ever spent! It melts metal together, is 220v, and I have the option to add gas. For occasional use, it is all I need and more.


----------



## nmubowyer (Feb 7, 2008)

dw'struth said:


> I'm sorry, but that is just silly. My no-name welder has made 5 bow presses, made minor tractor repairs, motorcycle repairs, and etc. how can that possibly be a waste of time or money? Probably one of the best $150 I've ever spent! It melts metal together, is 220v, and I have the option to add gas. For occasional use, it is all I need and more.


Yeah that whole get you pay for thing is a myth , they use those harbor freight welders in the nuke plants all the time


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

That's the thing...we aren't building nukes! I am we'll aware of higher quality products, but a pinto can take me to the store just like my HF welder can make me a press. Telling someone that they have to buy a $500 welder to build a press (that guess what...could be bought for $500) is simply untrue. 

Oh, just for the record...you get what you get 100% of the time can the same be said for "you get what you pay for"?


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

dw'struth said:


> A MIG can be used with or without flux. Does any MIG welder suck? lol


My point is, any solid wire MIG welder will perform better than an arc welding with flux core wire, period. If you aren't using gas then you are arc welding, not MIG welding. I don't even waste my time with arc welders. (Not counting stick welding)


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

Nope...wouldn't want to "waste time".


----------



## yugami (Dec 10, 2013)

DaneHunter said:


> My point is, any solid wire MIG welder will perform better than an arc welding with flux core wire, period. If you aren't using gas then you are arc welding, not MIG welding. I don't even waste my time with arc welders. (Not counting stick welding)


The technical name for MIG welding is GMAW - Gas Metal Arc Welding

Apparently you've been doing nothing but wasting your time.


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

yugami said:


> The technical name for MIG welding is GMAW - Gas Metal Arc Welding
> 
> Apparently you've been doing nothing but wasting your time.


Never claimed to be an expert welder, but my post was still sound advice. If you are trying to tell me flux core arc welding is better than "GMAW" then you have no clue as to what you think you know.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

It's not a matter of better or worse. They are different and serve different purposes, but I guess you didn't know that either.


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

dw'struth said:


> It's not a matter of better or worse. They are different and serve different purposes, but I guess you didn't know that either.


Wow. And to think I was just trying to be helpful, but since I know nothing. Please explain to me the differences between the two and in which circumstances you would use them .


----------



## yugami (Dec 10, 2013)

DaneHunter said:


> Wow. And to think I was just trying to be helpful, but since I know nothing. Please explain to me the differences between the two and in which circumstances you would use them .


The shielding gas in GMAW sucks away some of the amperage, so if you're welding at close to a machines capacity you can overcome that issue by going to flux. Wind is also a factor if welding outside.

Flux core is just a automated feed version of stick welding.


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

yugami said:


> The shielding gas in GMAW sucks away some of the amperage, so if you're welding at close to a machines capacity you can overcome that issue by going to flux. Wind is also a factor if welding outside.
> 
> Flux core is just a automated feed version of stick welding.


You can't even compare stick welding a flux core. That's like saying a toothpick and a pickaxe are the same. I don't see anyone building bridges with flux core. 

I'm assuming you have used both. Can you honestly say in any situation you would prefer flux over mig? MIG trumps flux in every aspect except cost.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

DaneHunter said:


> You can't even compare stick welding a flux core. That's like saying a toothpick and a pickaxe are the same. I don't see anyone building bridges with flux core.
> 
> I'm assuming you have used both. Can you honestly say in any situation you would prefer flux over mig? MIG trumps flux in every aspect except cost.


Do some welding in an open field on a windy day and see if you change your mind.


----------



## ruttnwapati (Sep 22, 2008)

Flux core is just a automated feed version of stick welding.[/QUOTE]

This is the dumbest thing I've ever heard .:mg:


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

....but with options. Options are good, m-kay. lol
Plus, given the choice, give me the auto-feed any day! I love welding with a gun. 

Not really sure what that contributes to the conversation, anyway. It was said that MIG welding is a better option than flux 100% of the time. I disagree....What say you?


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

This argument has gotten pointless. I'm tired of going round and round over the obvious. You use your crappy flux and I'll stick with my nice Lincoln MIG.


----------



## nmubowyer (Feb 7, 2008)

This is stupid but fluxcore is used in construction and pressure vessels. Modern marvels did a video on welding and they talked about gasless fluxcore taking the place of stick in a lot of construction applications. i believe lincoln electric was the source, anybody on here know more about welding than those guys?I build pressure vessels for a living and use a lot of fluxcore on vessels that are sometimes several tons and very thick material. Fluxcore does run fairly similar to 7018 stick rod, only it runs continuous, not the same but similar. Like I told the op if you don't know what you're doing you're better off getting someone who does than having a junkyard welder cobble your stuff together with a Chinese machine.


----------



## nmubowyer (Feb 7, 2008)

Check out this ironworker doin some wire feed welding, gasless fluxcore is used some of the places stick used to be, obviously not for root passes on groove welds


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

DaneHunter said:


> This argument has gotten pointless. I'm tired of going round and round over the obvious. You use your crappy flux and I'll stick with my nice Lincoln MIG.


I knew it! I knew it the whole time, and know its out there. This whole time it's been about "my stuff is better than your stuff". Thanks for confirming. 

The ONLY reason that I posted to this thread was to let anyone who might be wondering that they do NOT have to spend $800 (or $200 for that matter) to build a press or start hobby welding. A couple went on to show how much they didn't know about welding...

A weld is a weld...the metal doesn't give two craps what kind of machine is melting it! Congrats to all of you that have a better welder than mine...good grief! lol


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

DaneHunter said:


> This argument has gotten pointless. I'm tired of going round and round over the obvious. You use your crappy flux and I'll stick with my nice Lincoln MIG.


I knew it! I knew it the whole time, and now its out there. This whole time it's been about "my stuff is better than your stuff". Thanks for confirming. 

The ONLY reason that I posted to this thread was to let anyone who might be wondering know that they do NOT have to spend $800 (or $200 for that matter) to build a press or start hobby welding. A couple went on to show how much they didn't know about welding...

A weld is a weld...the metal doesn't give two craps what kind of machine is melting it! Congrats to all of you that have a better welder than mine...good grief! lol


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

dw'struth said:


> A weld is a weld...the metal doesn't give two craps what kind of machine is melting it! Congrats to all of you that have a better welder than mine...good grief! lol


That statement right there shows that you now nothing of metallurgy. Like I said, you go build bridges with your 200 dollar welder and see where that gets ya.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

Once again...I'm not building bridges. $100 bucks says my press will last as long as yours. You said that flux was practically useless. Your credibility went out the window then, but keep tryin'. See you in the "my bow is better than your bow" threads! lmbo


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

dw'struth said:


> Once again...I'm not building bridges. $100 bucks says my press will last as long as yours. You said that flux was practically useless. Your credibility went out the window then, but keep tryin'.


Got any pictures of those perfect super strong welds?


----------



## nmubowyer (Feb 7, 2008)

DaneHunter said:


> Got any pictures of those perfect super strong welds?


I'm sure they're all X-ray quality


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

OP you can do what you want. Listen to the other ten guys that all agree or listen to dw'struth.


----------



## nmubowyer (Feb 7, 2008)

Calling a short circuit mig weld strong just shows how little that guy knows, I've seen those short circuit welds lift right off the base metals, yeah it might work and hold up. This is just stupid, some garage welding yahoo telling people how much he knows about one very small facet of welding. This thread is a great precursor to diy projects gone wrong


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

DaneHunter said:


> Got any pictures of those perfect super strong welds?


All over the DIY forum. 

Wow...talk about elitests. I never said I was the best welder, but I do have enough sense to know that I don't need a Miller to weld a press up.

What you guys are doing is equivalent to telling the "I'm thinking about trying a lens for my sight" guys that they are wasting time and money if they don't go ahead and by a Svwarski lens.


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

dw'struth said:


> Wow...talk about elitests.


No actually I shoot a Bear Motive. :chortle:


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

Imagine that...I would like to try a Motive. Haha

I just don't want guys to think that they can't play around, which is what I do, without having the best. I'm sure you can understand where im coming from on that.


----------



## nmubowyer (Feb 7, 2008)

Why get a motive sportsmans guide sells the pse deer hunter special under $200 lol jk man


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

I take my bows a little more seriously than my welder. LOL
I assume you drive a Mercedies and eat Grey Pupon? haha..gotcha back ;-)


----------



## nmubowyer (Feb 7, 2008)

Naw I'm more into smart cars


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

Should have known....http://www.thecarconnection.com/news/1050720_customize-your-smart-car-with-hello-kitty-graphics
:set1_applaud:


----------



## nmubowyer (Feb 7, 2008)

You betcha


----------



## gofor (Feb 4, 2013)

If the OP has the time and a community college near him that offers a welding course, it would be well worth his time to take one. That way he will know a lot more about welders, techniques, and probably can do what he wants to do as a class project using the college's equipment and having an instructor to guide him through it. The colleges usually give a price break on materials as well. 

Just a thought

Go


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

a MIG welder (GMAW) is nothing more that a standard arc welder with the capability of introducing a shielding gas into the welding atmosphere. the gas simply occupies the space around the weld with a single atmosphere that promotes a clean atmosphere so that there is no contaminants in the weld...stronger weld. for most any general welding, it's not needed. any MIG welder will also function as a regular wire welder with flux core wire. the gas simply replaces the flux and produces a cleaner welded seam, because there are no deposits (slag) from the flux-core wire. the 110 volt units do produce better quality welds with gas because the cleaner atmosphere promotes a bit better penetration as the material gets thicker and voltage must be at the high end of the welders capacity. with most 220 units, good penetration is not much of a problem.
as mentioned, pay close attention to the "Duty Cycle" with 110 units......the higher that percentage, the better the welder. the higher the number, the better quality and more heavy duty a transformer , your welder has. that's what generates the price of the welder, especially, in the 110 class welders, if you plan on welding materials as thick as 1/4 inch. most of them will weld steel that thick, but very few will produce a weld as strong as the parent material. the other thing look for is that the voltage adjustment has either, allot of positions, or a rheostat dial that is infinite in adjustment. both these, of course, push the price up, but there's nothing more frustrating than not being able to set the welder to make the right weld for the material thickness. as material gets thinner, it gets more sensitive to voltage, and a "slightly high for the thickness" setting will burn quite easily. lastly, most 110 units have short ground cables...don't add to this length....they rely on a short ground circuit to keep the voltage up where it needs to be. you'll find that with the inexpensive 110 welders, the strength of their transformers, is the weak link. good transformers = $$$. 
generally speaking, if you keep your thicknesses under 3/16 inch, the low cost 110 welders will do just fine for any project. they actually work better as the thicknesses get close to max because the voltage regulators work better at controlling voltage on the high end, than they do on the low end, where most of the 110 welding is done.....kind of ironic, but that's the nature of the little beasts.
during my career as a carpenter, I was a certified welder and I've welded in some of the lousiest conditions there are...in paper mills and construction jobs, where the welder was hundreds of feet away from where I is was welding, so it was important for me to really know how to get the welder set right, because, sometimes in those conditions, a " typically normal setting" for the material, would not do. 
last piece of advice....if you can swing it, opt for a 220 volt welder, simply because, once you have a welder, you'll find all sorts of reasons to use it and that will eventually lead to wanting to weld thicker stuff.


----------



## 92safari (Jun 20, 2008)

For getting in the game and trying small projects; a low budget 110 will be fine. It's not heavy steel and if its not for you; you're not out much. If you enjoy it then upgrade as you can.


----------



## DrByte (Apr 8, 2014)

dw'struth is right on the money. A small wire welder will do 99.9 per cent of what you need to do around the house or farm. I've used every brand and no doubt the Lincoln is a little better in some ways, I've still done a lot of welding with the HF models too. I used to sell Lincoln and Miller and a few others at a welding supply outfit and they all did a fine job. A small wire-feed will build a fine bow-press, after you learn to make a good bead. A small 1/4" tack weld will hold a lot of weight and you will probably weld solid beads on your bow-press. Just be careful around anything with zinc or galvanized, the fumes will make you sicker than a dog! Milk will help counter-act it somewhat but you should always weld with the wind blowing the fumes away from you.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

Thank you! Common sense prevails! lol
It's a rewarding hobby that shouldn't be passed on because you think you need an expensive machine.


----------



## ruttnwapati (Sep 22, 2008)

dw'struth said:


> Thank you! Common sense prevails! lol
> It's a rewarding hobby that shouldn't be passed on because you think you need an expensive machine.


Same principle could be said about bows!!! :smile:


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

ruttnwapati said:


> Same principle could be said about bows!!! :smile:


Yep, and it would be just as true!


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

Oh brother...


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

DaneHunter said:


> Oh brother...


Why aren't you spending your time looking for that "cheap" release? Pot...meet kettle. lol


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

dw'struth said:


> Why aren't you spending your time looking for that "cheap" release? Pot...meet kettle. lol


There's nothing wrong with cheap bows, or cheap welders, or cheap releases. Just don't try and compare them to top of the line models and say they perform the same. And I don't consider a $100 release cheap.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

Well now you're just making stuff up. Where did I say they were the same? My initial post was to say that a HF flux welder (220v in my case) is plenty good enough for bow presses and the like. Thats when everyone started talking about bridges, wasting time and money (with a cheaper welder), and all kinds of craziness.

Lets talk about binoculars or something...I need new binos! lol


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## instinctboy (Dec 31, 2007)

dw'struth said:


> I take my bows a little more seriously than my welder. LOL
> I assume you drive a Mercedies and eat Grey Pupon? haha..gotcha back ;-)


This is a scary statement.... Hope you never make any treestands for people. 

OP, I would go with the best welder you can buy at the time you are purchasing. I did the cheap thing in the beginning and it comes down to "Pay me now, pay me later." The amount of money I have spent in (plasma cutter related) burnt up torches, consumables (big one), scrapped metal and getting behind I could have bought a better machine like I have now and still have that money from the first one. The Millermatic 211 has been thrown out before in the thread and I would agree with that. There is a $200 rebate for them right now plus a rebate for a free spool gun, not cheap, that you would need to weld aluminum. I try to stay away from FluxCore as much as I can because I have found it wreaks havoc on my liner by giving off more dust as it is pushed through and does not weld as pretty. That is personal opinion and I am not getting in a pissing match with these other yahoos as about who has better stuff. I drive a Lambo and shoot custom built 120lb draw bows out of my 8k sq/ft shop while my Playboy Bunny model girlfriend of the week watches me shoot from the pool so I win that contest anyway.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

instinctboy said:


> This is a scary statement.... Hope you never make any treestands for people.
> 
> OP, I would go with the best welder you can buy at the time you are purchasing. I did the cheap thing in the beginning and it comes down to "Pay me now, pay me later." The amount of money I have spent in (plasma cutter related) burnt up torches, consumables (big one), scrapped metal and getting behind I could have bought a better machine like I have now and still have that money from the first one. The Millermatic 211 has been thrown out before in the thread and I would agree with that. There is a $200 rebate for them right now plus a rebate for a free spool gun, not cheap, that you would need to weld aluminum. I try to stay away from FluxCore as much as I can because I have found it wreaks havoc on my liner by giving off more dust as it is pushed through and does not weld as pretty. That is personal opinion and I am not getting in a pissing match with these other yahoos as about who has better stuff. I drive a Lambo and shoot custom built 120lb draw bows out of my 8k sq/ft shop while my Playboy Bunny model girlfriend of the week watches me shoot from the pool so I win that contest anyway.


Ah man...I was just about to go into the tree stand business, too!
This thread was started by someone who thought they might want to give making a bow press a shot. For anyone to suggest running out and buying a $1,000+ Miller or Lincoln just blows my mind. It is total overkill, and has been proven over and over in these very DIY forums.


----------



## Kaizoku (Dec 23, 2011)

You can pick up good machines for good prices off craigslist on a regular basis. A lot of people who buy machines just to do a small project or something then sell it off. Just another option.


----------



## 2wheels1love (Mar 7, 2015)

Sounds like people have had good luck with the Harbor Freight welders, my buddy went through 2 from there they both failed after a handful of small duty repairs on his farm equipment, they do actually have great customer service and replaced them with very little hassle. Guess it depends If you happen to grab a good one or not. I'd say look for a quality brand one used online, lots of people use them a few times than it sits so they sell it off an can get great deals on a good solid brand unit. Just like buying yr old bows on AT at half price!


----------



## sconfer100 (Jul 17, 2012)

I too have been wanting a 110 welder for quite some time and was interested in the HF 90 amp flux core wire feed welder. Then I watched some YouTube videos on the machine. OP check out some YouTube vids on the small HF model, I think you'll find that it would serve you better to purchase a higher quality machine.


----------



## rlsbowhunt (Aug 12, 2012)

I have all three types or welders, hobart 110 flux core mig great hobby/ homeowner welder, miller 220 gas shield might welder beautiful welds my choic for most things I weld. Lincoln 220 acdc stick welder when welding heavy metals, dirty metals, burning thru paint, and most of our farm equipment I use this.


----------



## kansahawghunter (Jan 4, 2009)

I agree with wubba. Get a good Hobart 140 with gas. (50/50 Argon and Co2) I think is the mixture. Do not use flux core wire and get a good autodimming helmet and you will be happy. I can run this welder on a 2K honda generator anywhere in the world or just plug it in. Cost of the welder is about 550.00 and 100 for the helmet. Naturally additional money for wanted accessories. This welder can weld up to 1/4 steel and I can make it look like a pro did it. That means anyone can do it. You don't need 220 volt trust me who ever said that is selling welders.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

not sure if this link will work as a youtube play list but this guy does a pretty good review and repair of the HF welder. If you still want to buy one after you watch this then well ... have at it!
in case the embedded vid doesn't work here is the actual link to the playlist
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_YHWb93-6PU&list=PLd_DTtq1stJJbutNay6Iikdc2J7crc9jw


----------



## TimRB (Jun 28, 2013)

Kaizoku said:


> You can pick up good machines for good prices off craigslist on a regular basis. A lot of people who buy machines just to do a small project or something then sell it off. Just another option.


That's very true, but if buying on Craigslist be sure to do your homework anyway, just to be sure you're paying a fair price. There's an ongoing thread in a welding forum I read that specifically points out Craigslist ads for welders and related equipment that are not only overpriced, but sometimes priced higher than brand new. I have a hunch that a lot of that stuff is stolen, and the seller really has no idea how much it's worth.

Tim


----------



## Kaizoku (Dec 23, 2011)

TimRB said:


> That's very true, but if buying on Craigslist be sure to do your homework anyway, just to be sure you're paying a fair price. There's an ongoing thread in a welding forum I read that specifically points out Craigslist ads for welders and related equipment that are not only overpriced, but sometimes priced higher than brand new. I have a hunch that a lot of that stuff is stolen, and the seller really has no idea how much it's worth.
> 
> Tim


Indeed. I search for welders periodically to see if there is one worth buying to increase my tools. People do think they have gold sometimes. This doesn't just pertain to welders though.


----------

